# Funny youtube link that was posted



## jaxx419 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone remember the link of a girl acting like a professional photographer on YouTube? I think she was a good on mons that get a dslr cam and think they're a pro. I tried searching in here but can't find it. 

Thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 25, 2012)

You probably mean MWAC Attack


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good info there.  Oh... what's the called?  Shutter speed, yes.. that's it.  Just put it in P (for professional) mode and let the camera do the hard work.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 25, 2012)

mfdrookie516 said:


> Good info there.  Oh... what's the called?  Shutter speed, yes.. that's it.  Just put it in P (for professional) mode and let the camera do the hard work.



You might be surprised how many do... and charge for it too! 

You do realize that it is a parody, right? lol!


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can see some people watching this, taking it serious, and then you have your personal favorite... the facebook pro photographer with the ginormous watermark.  It all makes sense now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 25, 2012)

mfdrookie516 said:


> I can see some people watching this, taking it serious, and then you have your personal favorite... the facebook pro photographer with the ginormous watermark.  It all makes sense now.



she is making fun of a pre-existing condition... not the other way around! lol!


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry I had lots of typos! I means "goofing on moms". Thanks for the link!


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do so many people dislike the videos?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2012)

To begin with, she's so sickenly sweet I vomit.  Second, it's a spoof.  Third, she speaks to the viewers like they're third-graders.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> To begin with, she's so sickenly sweet I vomit.  Second, it's a spoof.  Third, she speaks to the viewers like they're third-graders.



Sparky,

did you know that her husband is a Pro Photographer? And supposedly a very good one! She does these videos in sort of a protest against all of the Idiot MWACs out there that have flooded the market with low end, ultra cheap "natural light" photo sessions... and deliver crap for images.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Sparky,
> 
> did you know that her husband is a Pro Photographer? And supposedly a very good one! She does these videos in sort of a protest against all of the Idiot MWACs out there that have flooded the market with low end, ultra cheap "natural light" photo sessions... and deliver crap for images.



I don't think 99.875% of the MWACs 'get it'.:er:


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky,
> ...



I agree.. classic example of the Dunning-Kruger effect... lol! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect      (when the stupid are too stupid to know they are stupid!)


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Mar 25, 2012)

Related....  lol:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I agree.. classic example of the Dunning-Kruger effect... lol! Dunning      (when the stupid are too stupid to know they are stupid!)



What's the difference between 'dumb' and 'stupid'?

'Dumb' means you know the difference between 'dumb' and 'stupid'.  'Stupid' means you _don't_ know the difference between 'dumb' and 'stupid'.


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 25, 2012)

She's not being serious.... I find it funny.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Mar 25, 2012)

jaxx419 said:


> She's not being serious.... I find it funny.



She's got a whole series of videos on YouTube. If she is attempting to poke fun...  She's doing a bad job. One or two videos I can see...  but a whole series? I just can't take her seriously.


----------



## Makemelaugh (Mar 27, 2012)

The really ironic thing is that "Missy MWAC" - Cheri is NOT a photographer...  but her husband is.  Some time take a look at this woman's FB page.  Sure, she throws a couple of bits and pieces of the proper phraseology around here and there, but she does not know a thing about being a professional photographer except what she has learned from watching her husband.  Pay attention to how she dodges certain questions completely and instead allows the real photographers to address them.  Her answers all refer to glitter and BS, that she ascribes to others...  So what does that make her? A MWAC and a big mouth.  Apparently Mr Frost needs his wife to get rid of competition that he sees as a real threat.  So, what does this make "Missy" - Mrs Frost?   " 

The real MWAC

Missy MWAC - should be BWABM


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Makemelaugh said:


> The really ironic thing is that "Missy MWAC" - Cheri is NOT a photographer...  but her husband is.  Some time take a look at this woman's FB page.  Sure, she throws a couple of bits and pieces of the proper phraseology around here and there, but she does not know a thing about being a professional photographer except what she has learned from watching her husband.  Pay attention to how she dodges certain questions completely and instead allows the real photographers to address them.  Her answers all refer to glitter and BS, that she ascribes to others...  So what does that make her? A MWAC and a big mouth.  Apparently Mr Frost needs his wife to get rid of competition that he sees as a real threat.  So, what does this make "Missy" - Mrs Frost?  "
> 
> The real MWAC
> 
> Missy MWAC - should be BWABM



What are you, one of the people she makes fun of? I think you described yourself, troll! (see bold above!)


----------



## Makemelaugh (Mar 27, 2012)

"What are you, one of the people she makes fun of? I think you described yourself, troll! (see bold above!)"

Nope.  I call it like I see it.  Facts speak for themselves.  Isn't it funny how that works?  That you Cheri?  Just because a person speaks their mind does not mean they are a troll.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

Makemelaugh said:


> ......  Just because a person speaks their mind does not mean they are a troll.  Grow up..........



You are the very epitome of a troll.


----------



## Makemelaugh (Mar 27, 2012)

"You are the very epitome of a troll."

Why?  Because I am new to the ws and speak my mind?  That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Makemelaugh (Mar 27, 2012)

Instead of calling me names why not disprove my claim?  Ad Hominem is childish.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

for a first post.. you picked a real winner!  Hence, the assumption of TROLL!! Especially if you are going to use profanity in your first post.. and make such a great impression! Personally I think those videos are dead on.. maiking fun of a bunch of useless wanna be pros, that wouldn't know a good image if it bit them!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

Makemelaugh said:


> Why?  Because I am new to the ws and speak my mind?  That is just ridiculous.





Makemelaugh said:


> Instead of calling me names why not disprove my claim?  Ad Hominem is childish.



You obviously can't see the forest for the trees.

If it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's a duck.


If it posts like a troll, responds like a troll, and talks like a troll,  it's a troll.


----------



## Makemelaugh (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay, I was under the impression there were adults in this forum.  I get it, you like her because she does your dirty work.  Good luck in Lala land.  B'bye.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I will be glad when spring break is over, and all the little children go back to school!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

Makemelaugh said:


> Okay, I was under the impression there were adults in this forum.  I get it, you like her because she does your dirty work.  Good luck in Lala land. .....



Unfortunately, you _don't_ get it.  There *are* adults, here.

You're just not one of 'em.



Makemelaugh said:


> ........ B'bye.



Don't let the door hit you in the arse on your way out.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 27, 2012)

I have been doing it all wrong. Apparently I need to throw out curse words to be an adult.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I have been doing it all wrong. Apparently I need to throw out curse words to be an adult.  Learn something new everyday.



You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  got it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just "friend'd" Missy MWAC! So something good came out of this! lol! 

haven't seen this posted yet.... rather funny.. but scary!

David Jay and the Showiteers and their 10 step guide to being a pro photographer!

[video=vimeo;39239193]http://vimeo.com/39239193[/video]


----------



## splugephoto (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol this is one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a long time.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

splugephoto said:


> Lol this is one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a long time.



Glad you like it! and Welcome!


----------



## Tee (Mar 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I just "friend'd" Missy MWAC! So something good came out of this! lol!
> 
> haven't seen this posted yet.... rather funny.. but scary!
> 
> David Jay and the Showiteers and their 10 step guide to being a pro photographer!



I think Eric Holmes posted that link the other day.  David Jay is getting beat up by some big names.  Zack Arias just posted a long beatdown on him.  It's interesting to follow his page.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Tee said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just "friend'd" Missy MWAC! So something good came out of this! lol!
> ...



Ok.. thanks! I must have missed Eric's post! Yea.. I guess it is just a money making scam to take advantage of those that don't know any better... I strongly dislike that sort of thing!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I just "friend'd" Missy MWAC! So something good came out of this! lol!
> 
> haven't seen this posted yet.... rather funny.. but scary!
> 
> ...



How can you say absolutely nothing of significance in 4:31. This guy is talented. 

I want my 4 minutes back!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> You probably mean MWAC Attack



IMHO, this video was never that funny. Poorly written, too obvious to be good satire. It probably helped a lot that she's somewhat attractive, if a normal looking guy made this video it would never have taken off. Just not that good IMO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > You probably mean MWAC Attack
> ...



Thats cool! I didn't like Dumb and Dumber either..  

But you have to admit.. she does play the bimbo wanna-be pro photog very well.. she even acts more intelligent than some of them!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> splugephoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lol this is one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a long time.
> ...



We should start charging admission!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > splugephoto said:
> ...



Yep... but I ain't going there! lol!


----------



## lindsgee (Mar 27, 2012)

Where is ZAck's beatdown? blog? vlog? I've been searching...


----------



## Tee (Mar 27, 2012)

lindsgee said:


> Where is ZAck's beatdown? blog? vlog? I've been searching...



Go to David Jay's Facebook page.


----------

